# Flowering doubly



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

After I puted my C. pontederiifolia under 14 hour photoperiod 4 months ago, It´s blooming every 2 week, but this time got 2 flower!!!










A view inside the kettle (sorry, need practice cutting kettles... I cut the spadix accidentally)










More pictures and info clicking here...

Greet from Spain


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

very nice Xema. How much lighting do you have above it? Do the other crypts flower almost as frequent in the same setup?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Edge,

I have 2x18w pll bulb above them, it is for all set up. Any other one has got flower yet. But I wait get some more blooming in a few month...


----------

